
NASA - Global Hawk - fady
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_1766.html#
======
devmonk
Will they be able to do satellite deployments and research in such a vehicle?
Are we really advanced enough to be sending something that big and fast into
the air that is under automated control? They better guard the guidance
controls on that thing like a hawk (no pun intended). It would be a heck of a
thing if it fell into the wrong hands.

~~~
fady
Not sure, but I do know that it would be really hard to steal :)

------
pasbesoin
Appearances can be deceiving, but it looks like a NASA branded edition of...
what's the military surveillance/fighter drone that sits more or less "above"
the Predator in the U.S. military's current inventory?

